

Google working on 10 gigabit Internet speeds - jigneshlg
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/02/12/google-10-gigabit-internet-speeds/5421709/

======
njay005
I wish there's more development in Internet speeds in developing countries,
this would certainly boost up the pace for service sector across the globe.

